# Race Face FR Leg Protektoren - Größenberatung



## bang kenobi (28. Juli 2004)

Hi...
Ich will mir obengenannte Protektoren per onlinebestellung zulegen.
Um lästiges Hin- und Herschicken aufgrund falscher Größenwahl zu vermeiden, 
würde ich gerne wissen, ob ihr mir für meine Beine
(Länge Unterschenkel: 49 cm, Wadenumfang 43 cm)
L oder XL empfehlt...

MfG Max


----------



## summit (28. Juli 2004)

Ich bin 180 (Innenbeinlänge 87 cm) und konnte die Race Face FR Leg erst vor kurzem in Größe M ausgiebig testen. Sie fallen recht groß aus, M hat bei mir ausgereicht.

Für den Bikepark sind die Teile bezüglich Schutzwirkung und Fixierung genial, für meinen Einsatzzweck FR-Touren waren sie mir zu massiv/schwer/heiß.

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (2. August 2004)

Hi bang kenobi,

folge bitte dem von Armin Mann genannten Link zum endgültigen Test. Für Deine Grösse sollten L ausreichend sein.


----------

